
Show HN: MonoThesis – A productivity tool for asset managers - mfjordvald
https://monothesis.com/
======
mfjordvald
Hey HN,

Recently there's been a lot of discussion on active versus passive in the
asset management space, famously symbolised by the recent conclusion of the
Warren Buffett bet.

We've been talking with a lot of hedge-funds in the past year and been struck
by just how few tools active asset managers have available to them on the
qualitative side. There's an immense amount of fundamental information that
goes into an investment, both on the qualitative and quantitative side, but
the existing tools are mostly focusing on the quantitative aspect.

We've decided to take the approach of helping with the qualitative aspect by
giving asset managers better ways to access all the information available to
them.

MonoThesis is our attempt at giving asset managers a better way to write their
investment thesis and worry less about managing data.

We know there are quite a few people here on HN who always contribute great
points to the finance discussions so we'd love to hear your take on this.

\-- Martin

